# Is leaving the food on the ground, at the door, degrading treatment?



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I can't help myself for a sense of guilt, for leaving a customer's food on the ground, at the door. The way I was raised, that is how you treat animals. *I feel like it is degrading treatment to leave it on the ground.* Health departments regulate food handling to be off the floor; I think the height of a pallet, maybe 4-6 inches. With no table or chair to leave the food, I get a weird feeling about degrading my customer.


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

You'll lose that guilt soon enough. 651 deliveries later whenever i see an un-masked Pax headed towards my car after arriving at their location here's what i do:

1. Announce "STOP!" (Policeman arm out-stretched at them like i'm directing traffic.)
2. Set the food down on the pavement between us and then back-up towards my car. 
3. Lot of times to cut the edge i'll cheerfully proclaim from behind my mask: "Enjoy and stay safe!"

One dude was too fast and was at my passenger door. He started walking to my Driver door via the front of car....
So i instantly darted-out of my car to the _back_ of my car with his order. I set everything on car trunk and then walked around passenger-side & front of car back to my driver door. (He got hint and picked-up his food from top of my trunk.)


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

If it's what the instructions in the app say to do, then it's what I do. The customer is the one that requests it, so I don't see how it is degrading to do what they asked you to do.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

It is what it is. If there’s a table or chair I’ll leave it there. If not ground it is.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

Bear does not mind eating food off the ground.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I get a weird feeling about degrading my customer.


speaking as a customer who orders weekly, I have no problem with the 'bagged' food being placed on the ground. I'm generally watching the ring video, so I know exactly when the order arrives and I'm right there. All of my orders have multi layers of bags and my door area is protected from the elements, so it's safe. 
My neighbor puts out a cardboard box; I guess that would work if one is 'worried'.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Maybe under normal circumstances but I dont think its a big deal these days. Its a different world now and no contact means no contact. I always try to put the bag on a table or chair though if there's one available


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Everyone knows that's the new norm and most are really quick to snatch the food from the ground. A lot of people have put out little tables or other things to keep the food off the ground and others just don't give a shit. I generally follow the customer instructions and move on. The thing that bothers me most are pizzas on the ground for whatever reason.


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> If it's what the instructions in the app say to do, then it's what I do. The customer is the one that requests it, so I don't see how it is degrading to do what they asked you to do.











To this moment, I cant figure out if it is the end or the beginning.....


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> It is what it is. If there's a table or chair I'll leave it there. If not ground it is.


Same...here.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Jon Stoppable said:


> Bear does not mind eating food off the ground.


Yeah, cats love chicken wings too. Ever see cats running around hungry when dropping off a fresh order of wings? I think dogs are quicker to lunge in on a good meal. I have to call the customer and let them know animals are running around out side looking for some grub.



DeadHeadDriver said:


> You'll lose that guilt soon enough. 651 deliveries later whenever i see an un-masked Pax headed towards my car after arriving at their location here's what i do:
> 
> 1. Announce "STOP!" (Policeman arm out-stretched at them like i'm directing traffic.)
> 2. Set the food down on the pavement between us and then back-up towards my car.
> ...


I'm not sure if that is the right way to avoid Covid-19. I started out just as frightened as most people, then found out my blood type is better than that. Now, my masks last a little longer,



Teksaz said:


> The thing that bothers me most are pizzas on the ground for whatever reason.


Yes, it was pizza when I first made it known to a customer. I called and let him know I was there, and he seemed irritated that I called. He had nothing on the porch. Then I told him, that I did not feel right leaving food on the ground. My rating did not move, so I guess he appreciated the respect I gave.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Yeah, cats love chicken wings too. Ever see cats running around hungry when dropping off a fresh order of wings?


LOL. Imagine getting that complaint at GrubHub.

"Yeah, the driver left the wings on the ground and Fluffy ate half the order."


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I can't help myself for a sense of guilt, for leaving a customer's food on the ground, at the door. The way I was raised, that is how you treat animals. *I feel like it is degrading treatment to leave it on the ground.* Health departments regulate food handling to be off the floor; I think the height of a pallet, maybe 4-6 inches. With no table or chair to leave the food, I get a weird feeling about degrading my customer.


Not if you leave it

RIGHT SIDE UP.











Johnny Mnemonic said:


> LOL. Imagine getting that complaint at GrubHub.
> 
> "Yeah, the driver left the wings on the ground and Fluffy ate half the order."
> 
> View attachment 475231


IMAGINE THE SMELL !


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Due to Covid, I would be wiping and disinfecting the boxes or bags in the first place and later on, throwing them out and placing any left overs in my own containers or packaging anyway. If it's just a minute until the delivery person leaves, no big deal. If left out there for a while, might feel more strongly about it but not really given the alternative.

If it means that much as a customer I would put out a small stand, table or chair, even a box or place mat, etc. If customer doesn't do that, don't think they mind. I thought about supplying something like that on my own while delivering, still deciding on the material choice and what exactly. I do keep a small folding table for those who refuse no contact as an alternative but think it's a bit much or a production for those who simply instruct leaving at the door.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

GIGorJOB said:


> Due to Covid, I would be wiping and disinfecting the boxes or bags in the first place and later on, throwing them out and placing any left overs in my own containers or packaging anyway. If it's just a minute until the delivery person leaves, no big deal. If left out there for a while, might feel more strongly about it but not really given the alternative.
> 
> If it means that much as a customer I would put out a small stand, table or chair, even a box or place mat, etc. If customer doesn't do that, don't think they mind. I thought about supplying something like that on my own while delivering, still deciding on the material choice and what exactly. I do keep a small folding table for those who refuse no contact as an alternative but think it's a bit much or a production for those who simply instruct leaving at the door.


Cats can jump UP onto stands with food !

I mentioned that here when i told of my First
" Touchless Delivery" of Pizza.
Cat sniffed.
Cat lept up atop the box Instantly.

Cat approves of Pizza !


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

That's the trouble, on a stand, table, chair, it can get knocked down as well. Thought about hanging or tying to door handles when applicable but could see that going horribly wrong as well. Perhaps, the simplest solution is often the best one.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> Cat lept up atop the box Instantly.
> 
> Cat approves of Pizza !


Cat: "_Ta-Da! Yep, I just did that. Laid right down on your pizza! What now, huh. What...now?"








_


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I can't help myself for a sense of guilt, for leaving a customer's food on the ground, at the door. The way I was raised, that is how you treat animals. *I feel like it is degrading treatment to leave it on the ground.* Health departments regulate food handling to be off the floor; I think the height of a pallet, maybe 4-6 inches. With no table or chair to leave the food, I get a weird feeling about degrading my customer.


*NEVER* leave the food on the ground and never walk away. Disregard "No Contact Delivery". Translate "No Contact" as "Keep your distance". Also, many of the delivery apps now are putting them as no contact by default and the customer is not even aware. Cover your ass and verify that customer gets their delivery.

Knock on the door, take several steps back. I usually step back 10 feet. When the customer comes to the door, I ask them if they want me to hand it to them or put it down. If they ask you to put it down, now your customer cannot fault you for putting it on the ground. *ALWAYS* verify the customer has the order AND that the customer *KNOWS* you know you seen them take it. If a customer does not come to the door and then calls or texts you to leave it or there are delivery instruction to leave it, then leave it, but then walk back to your car and wait for them to grab it and look at them so they know you know. Simple, done.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

The Jax said:


> *NEVER* leave the food on the ground and never walk away. Disregard "No Contact Delivery". Translate "No Contact" as "Keep your distance". Also, many of the delivery apps now are putting them as no contact by default and the customer is not even aware. Cover your ass and verify that customer gets their delivery.
> 
> Knock on the door, take several steps back. I usually step back 10 feet. When the customer comes to the door, I ask them if they want me to hand it to them or put it down. If they ask you to put it down, now your customer cannot fault you for putting it on the ground. *ALWAYS* verify the customer has the order AND that the customer *KNOWS* you know you seen them take it. If a customer does not come to the door and then calls or texts you to leave it or there are delivery instruction to leave it, then leave it, but then walk back to your car and wait for them to grab it and look at them so they know you know. Simple, done.


Many don't like leaving food on the ground, myself included, but that's the way it is right now. Customers that care put out tables, etc.etc.. I think you are more likely to run into problems by not leaving. Just stepping back is more likely to result in a complaint about you as most people wait for the driver to be back at his car before opening the door. IMHO


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Many don't like leaving food on the ground, myself included, but that's the way it is right now. Customers that care put out tables, etc.etc.. I think you are more likely to run into problems by not leaving. Just stepping back is more likely to result in a complaint about you as most people wait for the driver to be back at his car before opening the door. IMHO


Disagree. Customers are broke. They are ordering all the time and claiming their didn't get the food. They don't care about you in regards to your status with the platform. They are hungry, broke, and selfish and thats that. Its sad we are in these times but it is what it is.

Therefore, cover your a$$. I have never had a complaint over how I do it because I am nicely dressed, smile, have their food in a hot bag, and greet them then ask for instructions. I highly doubt any delivery platform would take action against a driver that complained the driver stayed until the order was complete. I have trained many drivers recently to do what I just mentioned and there has been zero issues with orders not received. In contrast, drivers I do know that refuse to take my advice and just leave the order have received these "food not delivered" complaints.

Customer service is very important but at the end of the day, its still all about you. You need to stay active on the apps and leaving the food without contact with the customer leaves liability to get deactivated.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

The Jax said:


> Disagree. Customers are broke. They are ordering all the time and claiming their didn't get the food. They don't care about you in regards to your status with the platform. They are hungry, broke, and selfish and thats that. Its sad we are in these times but it is what it is.
> 
> Therefore, cover your a$$. I have never had a complaint over how I do it because I am nicely dressed, smile, have their food in a hot bag, and greet them then ask for instructions. I highly doubt any delivery platform would take action against a driver that complained the driver stayed until the order was complete. I have trained many drivers recently to do what I just mentioned and there has been zero issues with orders not received. In contrast, drivers I do know that refuse to take my advice and just leave the order have received these "food not delivered" complaints.
> 
> Customer service is very important but at the end of the day, its still all about you. You need to stay active on the apps and leaving the food without contact with the customer leaves liability to get deactivated.


The customer can claim they didn't receive their order even if u hand it to them. So unless u have a body cam on, its always ur word against theirs. Just do what the company/customer asks you to. If it says no contact delivery, that's exactly what it means so need to make it any more complicated. You might end up annoying someone and get spit on again


----------



## GIGorJOB (Feb 29, 2020)

Can easily see it both ways. Customer may find it annoying you are still there and personally interacting even if 10 ft or more away. Physiologically we are already dealing with this risk and now they see the driver and automatically start making snap judgments even if unintentional, why a mask and gloves, are they sick? Why no mask and/or gloves, are they trying to get people sick? Did they disinfect? Look at what they're wearing, not wearing, etc, etc.

All this could easily work in one's favor as well. Well dressed, necessary precautions, etc. We will never really know and depends on the customer. I think that may be a reason why some companies just suggest going back and waiting in the car for visual confirmation that they received their order. However, I wouldn't be surprised if they are watching you and passing judgement one way or another anyhow.

Agreed, video proof is the best way, but mind your privacy laws. Short of that, I would be taking photos of all deliveries, whether ask to do so or not, and waiting for visual confirmation that they took their food and that they know I saw, without interacting personally. That's not advice, or telling anyone what to do, just me, everyone has to do what works for them, no one other than the company or the customer can tell them otherwise really.


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Not if the customer requests to leave it at the door. Doesn’t bother me at all


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Customers have every chance to put out a chair, a table, a blanket, leave a note etc. Even at a hotel they can ask to leave it at the desk and not in some filthy hotel hallway. 

If they want to be stupid, its not my job to fix it.


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

It's only degrading if they left a decent tip. Otherwise it's called "You Get What You Paid For."


----------



## IRME4EVER (Feb 17, 2020)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> If it's what the instructions in the app say to do, then it's what I do. The customer is the one that requests it, so I don't see how it is degrading to do what they asked you to do.


 That is exactly what I do. Do what the app tells you to do!


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

I had a lady tell me to put a pizza on a rock that was 3 feet from her. I said it didn't look like it would stay. She said it was fine and to put it down. So I put the large pie on the rock (part of a small 2 ft high wall). I couldn't get it to balance. I told her its not steady and that she should just take it.

NOPE. Evidently I was typhoid mary and getting any closer than 3 feet (even while I had on a mask) was not gonna happen.

I balanced the pie as best I could, you could see it tip as I tried to balance it. 'Are you sure you want me to leave it here'. 'Yes'. 'OK'. No less than 5 seconds after I took my hands out from under the pie and started to back away the box started to tip. She was a bigger girl and had nowhere near the agility required to catch it, the pie had hit the ground well before she was even close enough to catch it.

I marked it delivered and drove away.

They might find a cure for the 'rona. But they will never cure stupid.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Do what the customer wants, as for me I find it disgusting to put my food on the ground. Had a papa johns delivery guy ignore the request not to place my pizza on the ground but he left it there anyway. Left a nasty feedback on their website and the place was calling me so I know they got the message. If the customer wants contactless then leave on the ground and walk away. If the customer doesn’t then don’t, I know 10 seconds of taking food from someone won’t give me Kung-flu but if these worry babies want dirt and germs (yeah it’s on the ground where they walk and they don’t have a clue) on their food let them. You have a better chance of getting sick from food on the ground then a person handing it to you but to each his own


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Plastic or paper bag gets recycled and honestly I rather have the social distance then make someone feel unsafe by having them pass off the food to me. Not knowing whether I’m a carrier or not. I don’t think so anymore but for a moment I did have rashes, feeling of unwell.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Plastic or paper bag gets recycled and honestly I rather have the social distance then make someone feel unsafe by having them pass off the food to me. Not knowing whether I'm a carrier or not. I don't think so anymore but for a moment I did have rashes, feeling of unwell.


The bag that you were touching and breathing all over in the car ride over, still not completely safe, and now you put it on the ground and got all that dirt and germs on the floor on the bag. People are getting too out of hand with the social distancing, it won't spread over two seconds of contact, gotta be 15 minutes, and don't talk to the person directly, everyone is going by fear and not the physics of reality, not going to catch kung-flu from a simple hand off, just don't yap away about your boring isolated life and you'll be fine


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

If a customer can’t figure out on the app that their delivery will default to a non contact drop off they will find their order on the ground outside of the door when I text and call that it there.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

NicFit said:


> You have a better chance of getting sick from food on the ground then a person handing it to you but to each his own


You do know the food itself is not actually on the ground, right? There is a box, and its closed. Unless they were to open the box, take the pizza out, put the cooked pizza on the ground, I can assure you that it is all right.

Maybe you should ask then dip the pizza in Purell just to be sure? I mean GERMS!!!!!


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

NOXDriver said:


> You do know the food itself is not actually on the ground, right? There is a box, and its closed. Unless they were to open the box, take the pizza out, put the cooked pizza on the ground, I can assure you that it is all right.
> 
> Maybe you should ask then dip the pizza in Purell just to be sure? I mean GERMS!!!!!


Pizza sweats through the box and makes the bottom soggy, plus that box has to go on your table or counter and then gets spread that way too, I'd rather have someone hand it to me then placed on the ground like an animal. It's dirty and degrading, whoever thought this was a good idea is an idiot, there's a reason you don't store food on the ground


----------



## FaceBob (Jun 21, 2020)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Is leaving the food on the ground degrading treatment?


not for local Raccoons


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

FaceBob said:


> not for local Raccoons


Yep, I'm not an animal, don't leave my food on the ground, that is one happy raccoon


----------



## UberBud (Aug 8, 2016)

It's in a bag and that's where the customer wants it left. Why would I feel degraded?


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

Health Department in Utah requires all deliveries be no contact. Pretty much all I need........


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

Why would you make something so disgusting required by the health department, I haven’t been ordering anything lately because I find contactless disgusting, food should never be placed on the ground where I walk. You can bag it or whatever but in the end I find it disgusting. I won’t even set my grocery bags down on the ground, it’s in a bag and in a container but I still find it gross


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Most customers pick up their food as soon as it’s dropped off. It’s not sitting on the ground for a long time


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

ColonyMark said:


> Most customers pick up their food as soon as it's dropped off. It's not sitting on the ground for a long time


Two seconds or two minutes is still the same, my dirty shoes walk right in front of my door tracking who knows what. I take my shoes off when I come in the house so I don't track that dirt around, why would I want it on the bottom of my food so I can bring that to my counters and tables? People are like animals during this virus and don't know how to act, you want to be an animal by all means eat off the floor like one


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

NicFit said:


> Two seconds or two minutes is still the same, my dirty shoes walk right in front of my door tracking who knows what. I take my shoes off when I come in the house so I don't track that dirt around, why would I want it on the bottom of my food so I can bring that to my counters and tables? People are like animals during this virus and don't know how to act, you want to be an animal by all means eat off the floor like one


I don't think anyone likes leaving it on the ground. Unless there's a table or chair though there's no choice. Things are different now and everything isn't always going to be ideal as we continue to adjust


----------



## ColonyMark (Sep 26, 2019)

Apparently most customers don’t care if their bag of food is on the ground because they keep requesting to leave at door. Your going to clean your countertops anyway aren’t you?


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

uberboy1212 said:


> I don't think anyone likes leaving it on the ground. Unless there's a table or chair though there's no choice. Things are different now and everything isn't always going to be ideal as we continue to adjust


Still not going to use delivery that puts my food on the ground, if I had a table or chair to put by my front door I would, don't have movable chairs to sit in as I use my couch and coffee table to eat. I live alone so I never bothered to get a kitchen table and chairs. I don't care, if you put my good on the ground I won't use the service


ColonyMark said:


> Apparently most customers don't care if their bag of food is on the ground because they keep requesting to leave at door. Your going to clean your countertops anyway aren't you?


I clean my counter tops but not just because I set something on it, might be a couple of days and it is just gross to me. Would you put your shoes on the counter tops?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

NicFit said:


> Still not going to use delivery that puts my food on the ground, if I had a table or chair to put by my front door I would, don't have movable chairs to sit in as I use my couch and coffee table to eat. I live alone so I never bothered to get a kitchen table and chairs. I don't care, if you put my good on the ground I won't use the service
> 
> I clean my counter tops but not just because I set something on it, might be a couple of days and it is just gross to me. Would you put your shoes on the counter tops?


If you don't want your food on the ground don't ask for contactless delivery or have something the driver can set it on. I can't make your food float in the air. I'm not a Jedi.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> If you don't want your food on the ground don't ask for contactless delivery or have something the driver can set it on. I can't make your food float in the air. I'm not a Jedi.


I did ask for no contactless delivery and they still set my pizza on the ground, I was pissed and almost didn't eat it. Still felt disgusting that it was on my doormat and ruined my whole meal. I won't be using that place until this contactless is over. Hand me the damn food like I wanted, unless they figure that out I won't be ordering food anymore


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

I must've set hundreds of food orders on door mats in April and May. Nothing came of it but good ratings and generous tips


----------



## Kiwi driver (Jun 7, 2020)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> I can't help myself for a sense of guilt, for leaving a customer's food on the ground, at the door. The way I was raised, that is how you treat animals. *I feel like it is degrading treatment to leave it on the ground.* Health departments regulate food handling to be off the floor; I think the height of a pallet, maybe 4-6 inches. With no table or chair to leave the food, I get a weird feeling about degrading my customer.


It gets weird when their dog starts attacking the bag


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

uberboy1212 said:


> Maybe under normal circumstances but I dont think its a big deal these days. Its a different world now and no contact means no contact. I always try to put the bag on a table or chair though if there's one available


My laziness got the better of me last week. Ordered Dominos and the driver had a little xtra box printed with a covid-related message that he set the pizza and pasta on. Raised it if the ground 1". LOL. thx for caring.



ColonyMark said:


> Most customers pick up their food as soon as it's dropped off. It's not sitting on the ground for a long time


Driver was waiting at the entrance to the alcove when I picked my food up. It was nice that I could tell him thanks.


----------



## NicFit (Jan 18, 2020)

dlearl476 said:


> My laziness got the better of me last week. Ordered Dominos and the driver had a little xtra box printed with a covid-related message that he set the pizza and pasta on. Raised it if the ground 1". LOL. thx for caring.
> 
> 
> Driver was waiting at the entrance to the alcove when I picked my food up. It was nice that I could tell him thanks.


The extra 1" is what is needed, keeps the actual box and food sanitary, doesn't need to be a lot but something, looks like dominos is actually caring about people's food and not just sloppily reacting


----------

